# Frozen Kindle book



## Lestat1741 (Jul 16, 2017)

a book I bought freezes on both Kindle Fire's I own , but, works fine on Paperwhite...

I went into account settings/content and deleted book...when I went to re-buy the book, there is a reminder that I already bought book...

Q: will I be charged again if I buy the book again


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Did you just delete the book from your device, or did you actually delete it from your account on the 'manage your content and devices' page on Amazon? If you have only deleted it from your device, there's no need to repurchase it, just download it again from the cloud to your Fires and see if it works.

If it doesn't, you may have to contact Kindle customer services or just read it on your Paperwhite.  It might be helpful to restart your Fires before downloading the book.


----------

